# Vilsack Speaks To Demos



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb....Courtesy of Bloomberg.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/vilsack-to-democrats-ignore-rural-voters-at-your-peril-blmg/


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Information purposes only... a different view

The New York Times via MSN

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/as-american-as-apple-pie-the-rural-vote%e2%80%99s-disproportionate-slice-of-power/ar-AAkxnGk?li=BBnbcA1&ocid=HPCDHP


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Interesting view....its good to hear the opposing view or outlook....whether right or wrong.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe the rural voters needed a fire lit under their ass, and that is what happened the last 8 years. Where I live our voting district is 100% rural. Voting percentages were nothing to brag about last couple of Elections. This time 80.9% from the time they opened the doors in the morning till the time they close them there was a fairly long line back there people were waiting to vote.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

endrow said:


> Maybe the rural voters needed a fire lit under their ass, and that is what happened the last 8 years. Where I live our voting district is 100% rural. Voting percentages were nothing to brag about last couple of Elections. This time 80.9% from the time they opened the doors in the morning till the time they close them there was a fairly long line back there people were waiting to vote.


Very true. Many are busy with work and life and do not take the time to pay attention to politics and educarlte themselves. After the past handful of years more were forced to learn whether they wanted to or not. Obamacare is a hard one to ignore for the working man. I have yet to hear a positive thing about it from a productive member of society. Costs go up, rich get richer. Middle class gets less. Less care for more money.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

The comments pretty much sum it up... Vilsack-- just another talking head, saying nothing...

So what was this "pretty good" message the Dhimmicrats had for the rural voter? Lets see... first Nobama and his ilk derided and dismissed everything most rural folks hold dear, with his "clinging to their Bibles and their guns" statement, then Hitlery said we're all "deplorables" and "ignorant, uneducated"...

Gee, ya think when you do EVERYTHING POSSIBLE to alienate a portion of the voting public simply because they don't agree with long-held Dhimmicrat stances on things like abortion, public policy, immigration, growth of government overregulation and overreach into the private sector, environmental and animal activism and overreach, gun control, religious and personal liberty (aka the queer agenda, among others) that maybe, just MAYBE, they're gonna have enough and vote for the "other guy", since your "pretty good" message holds NOTHING for them??

Kenn
Craigville, IN
11/21/2016 06:27 AM

"People in my party don't know how to talk to folks in rural areas," said Vilsack. Yes, they do!!! They kept hammering the fact that it was just "uneducated" (liberal code for "you're stupid"), racist, bigoted, homophobic, xenophobic, transphobic, urbanphobic, islamophobic, backwoods, inbred, ignorant hicks that were stupid enough to vote for Trump. We heard their message loud and clear. I worked on a project for one of these liberal icons about a dozen years ago and he was very explicit that if you had not graduated from an Ivy League university with an advanced degree that you couldn't even realized just how ignorant that you (us) really were. And that ignorant part included state university grads, even with advanced degrees. That's what they really think of all of us that aren't in their little elitist club. They always have and they always will. And when they tell you otherwise, it's only because they think they can take advantage of our stupidity to vote for them.
http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/58505-vilsack-speaks-to-demos/#

Robert
Boise, ID
11/21/2016 10:43 AM

What are you gong to do after leaving the Obama administration?? Trying getting a real job instead of feeding off the public's trough these past several decades. Robert

Well said in the comments above on the article itself...

Later! OL J R


----------

